# Is Zara Phillips preggers ?



## Equibrit (25 December 2012)

It looked like it when she was interviewed at Olympia.


----------



## littlemisslauren (25 December 2012)

If she is it will be announced when she feels is right, if not then the poor girl just had a 'fat' day....


----------



## Piglet (25 December 2012)

Good luck to her if she is, she will make a great mum, and Princess Ann will be a great gran, they are a practical, no nonsense family.


----------



## cronkmooar (26 December 2012)

I'm surprised this didn't come up last week as I have to say it was the first thing I thought when she was being interviewed by Claire Balding.

The beige jumper was very baggy and she seemed particularly keen on keeping it away from her stomach.

I really hope she is and good luck to them both if the patter of tiny feet is on the horizon


----------



## katia (26 December 2012)

What piglet said


----------



## Smith123 (26 December 2012)

Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## FairyLights (27 December 2012)

I hope so. Would be great.


----------



## cronkmooar (27 December 2012)

Smith123 said:



			Do you have a link to the video?
		
Click to expand...

You might find something on bbc site - it was on the red button


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

If she is,  and going by the last fiasco,  then I suspect that she'll keep quiet.

Alec.


----------



## Hunters (31 December 2012)

I agree with above post


----------



## meandmyself (10 January 2013)

Good luck to her if she is. Hope she (and Kate) gets left alone!


----------

